# Automotor (Action rapide)



## Ledvyc (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une action rapide avec "Automotor" intituler "Audrey (Test-1)" mais je voudrais savoir comment supprimer cette action rapide complètement ?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement


----------



## Ledvyc (18 Novembre 2022)

Re, problème résolu


----------



## sinbad21 (18 Novembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai créé une action rapide avec "Automotor" intituler "Audrey (Test-1)" mais je voudrais savoir comment supprimer cette action rapide complètement ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour, elle se trouve dans votre bibliothèque Utilisateur, dossier Services.

Un moyen d'y aller directement : dans le menu _Aller_ du Finder, faites aller au dossier et saisissez cela dans le chemin :

```
~/Library/Services
```


----------



## Ledvyc (18 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Bonjour, elle se trouve dans votre bibliothèque Utilisateur, dossier Services.
> 
> Un moyen d'y aller directement : dans le menu _Aller_ du Finder, faites aller au dossier et saisissez cela dans le chemin :
> 
> ...


Oui, j'avais trouvé, mais merci pour l'information


----------



## sinbad21 (18 Novembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Oui, j'avais trouvé, mais merci pour l'information


Ah oui, je n'avais pas vu votre deuxième message.


----------



## Ledvyc (18 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ah oui, je n'avais pas vu votre deuxième message.


Aucun problème, merci encore pour la réponse


----------

